# Well another fool has been heard from!



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Pope Francis: Rights of Migrants Trump National Security Concerns - Breitbart


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

He has been spouting that since day one.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I might sound a bit extreme here, but it seems the pope is siding with the terrorists, it's seems.....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

plenty of room in Vatican City I suspect....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Let the muslims storm the vatican.

That's how much i care about both the vatican and the catholic mafia in charge of it.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> plenty of room in Vatican City I suspect....


Behind their HUGE security walls.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Immigration is big money for the Catholic church here in the USA. The government pays Catholic Services billions of dollars to settle immigrants into the country by helping them access public assistance. (Our tax dollars at work) No offense to all you good Catholics out there. Thats why the Pope pushes immigration.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> Behind their HUGE security walls.


Border walls are raciss!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I read a while back that they have a token muzslime in Vatican city, ONE!

The man is an asshole, how does he equate rights with non citizens? They have none, asshole.

This is the typical European mentality, make me your slave in my own home!

He needs to camp out with ISIS for a week.

Perhaps the Vatican Bank is financing ISIS to keep them from blowing up the Sistine Chapel.

I was brought up in the church, but parted ways a long time ago.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Like Socom 42 I also was raised in the Church but now worship in a nondenominational Christian Church. This Pope is nearly as nutty as Steven the seventh. Or else he a closet Muslims. I find it hard to believe that the correct path for Christians is what he is espousing.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I see his activity as backdoor activism against Prez Trump and US conservatives - plain & simple - first damn Pope I can remember that interfered in a US election to the degree as this joker ....

and promoting someone like Hellery - a JFK type I could understand a bit ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

White Shadow said:


> Behind their HUGE security walls.


They have big walls, heh?

Lock the doors, fill the hinges, sills and transoms with caulk--and then fill the premises with water...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't give a tinkers damn what that elitist NWO bastard has to say.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> plenty of room in Vatican City I suspect....


Yea, and what's the immigration policy for Vatican City? Oh yea, none that I know of! And it has a MASSIVE wall too, that this Pope is making no attempts to remove. Can you say hypocrite?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In the message, Francis demanded governments welcome, protect, promote and integrate migrants, saying Jesus’ message of love is rooted in welcoming the “rejected strangers of every age.”

here let me fix that

In the message, Francis demanded refugees blend in, adapt, and adopt host countries values and moral system


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Most Catholics no longer listen to these Pontiffs, I surely don't.
I would like him to remove HIS wall and let some Syrians move in...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's his statue:








and Antifa wants it torn down, when he finishes spouting off!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> ...remove HIS wall and let some Syrians move in...


_"Newsflash! One week after allowing Syrian "refugees" to move into Vatican City, the VC suffered it's first terrorist attack. The attacker, identified as a Syrian Refugee, blew himself up during mass killing hundreds. Witnesses say that he was heard shouting "Allahu Akbar! Die you infidel dogs!"

At this time, his motives remain unclear."_


----------

